# Sound over airtunes possible? - browser streamed and DVD sounds?



## jrta (Aug 1, 2005)

Is it possible to direct sound (like iDVD, realplayer or Quicktime) over the airtunes to an external amp, rather than have it come through the onboard speakers?

This seems like an obvious omission, as you can listen to music from iTunes easily, but not movies, or streamed podcasts etc etc.

Has anyone written a control, or is it buried in the os somewhere?

I'd appreciate any help. IMacG5, OSX panther, airtunes installed and runs fine with music from itunes.


----------



## saintly (Oct 20, 2005)

jrta said:


> Is it possible to direct sound (like iDVD, realplayer or Quicktime) over the airtunes to an external amp, rather than have it come through the onboard speakers?
> 
> This seems like an obvious omission, as you can listen to music from iTunes easily, but not movies, or streamed podcasts etc etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrta (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks - perfect!


----------



## saintly (Oct 20, 2005)

let me know if you fix the problem with the sync. Same mag also has a number of mac fun ad ons.


----------



## saintly (Oct 20, 2005)

demo vers. ads noise after awhile and it can get out of sync, but its a start.


----------

